# Fade's Online Comp Journal



## Fade (Sep 30, 2003)

My lovely butterfly is making me do this... but I know I need it.  I've been totally slacking since the beginning of the year and especially since I broke my right leg above the ankle... you can even see it's still swollen in the pics.

STATS
Age: 31
Wt: 183
Neck: 16
Chest: 42.75
Arms: R-16, L-15.75
Waist: 34.5
Hips: 38
Quad/Thigh: R-25, L-24.5
Calves: 15.5
BF%: 14%


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2003)

Front


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2003)

Side


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2003)

Back


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2003)

Is that a parrot on your head??


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2003)

uhm yeah... it's actually a green check conure which is in the parrot family


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2003)

A green check,... whatever
nice use of distraction so we dont check out your physiqiue
Getting injured sucks, as TP knows, however you havent lost much and you will bounce right back. TP gained an inch back in his biceps already
Good Luck...slacker


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Definately.   Muscle memory is a good thing.  Good luck Fade.  See ya in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

Glad you joined the comp fade


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2003)

yo Fade ,you still with us!


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah, guess so 

Leg is cramping up so bad can hardly walk at times... don't know what's up with it... SUCKS!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Yeah, guess so
> 
> Leg is cramping up so bad can hardly walk at times... don't know what's up with it... SUCKS!


be patient with it.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok no more broken bones, cramps, spasms, or ouchies.


Trying a little of Dantes workout split.

*10/28/03
Quads and calves*

Squats:
315x10
315x10
315x10
315x6
315x10
365x5

Leg Press: This was/is a bit painfull on the injured ankle.
500x10
770x12
860x12
860x12
860x8

Leg ext: 10sec rest btw sets
260 (stack)x15
260 (stack)x8
260 (stack)x8
260 (stack)x5

Ran out of time for a full calf workout.

Donkey raises:
400 (stack)x15
400 (stack)x18
400 (stack)x20


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

Looks good Fade.

Not bad for an old fart


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2003)

At least this old fart made it to Vegas.....chicken out?


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2003)

Going light since I haven't been in the gym in a while. Don't wanna be too sore.

*10/29/03
Chest and Back*

_Chest_

Hammer Strength Decline Press:
180x12
180x15
180x13
180x12
180x15

Incline Dumbell:
55x10
55x8
55x11
55x10

Flat Machine Bench:
140x10
140x8
140x9

_Back_

Cable Rows:
200x9
200x9
200x9
150x12

Pulldowns Front:
150x10
130x10
110x11

Pulldowns Behind:
110x9
100x10
90x8

*Nutritional info*

Calories: 2800
Protein: 199
Carbs: 300 
Fat: 92


----------



## Fade (Oct 31, 2003)

*10/30/03
Hams and Shoulders*

_Hams_

Stiff leg Deadlifts:
135x10
225x6
225x8
225x6
135x15

Laying Leg Curls:
200(stack)x5
150x10
150x10
120x12
120x10
Single leg 50x5 each

_Shoulders_

Military Press Front: 30 sec rest between sets
105x10
105x10
105x8
105x9

Side Laterals (drop sets):
35x13, 25x12, 15x12
30x8, 25x5, 15x10

Upright Rows: 10sec rest between sets
90x11
90x9
90x8

*Nutritional info*

Calories: 3500
Protein: 260
Carbs: 260 
Fat: 145


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Geesh honey, are you on a bulk or something


----------



## Fade (Oct 31, 2003)

Uh yeah...that's it.


----------



## Fade (Nov 4, 2003)

*11/3/03
Arms*

_Tris_

Skull Crushers:
100x14
115x12
135x6
135x3 w/one 2 sec neg

Pushdowns:
90x12
100x6
100x6 w/one 3 sec neg
95x5 w/one 3 sec neg

Hammer machine dips:
255x10


_Bis_

Barbell curls:
100x11
100x10
110x5
110x4 w/one 3 sec neg

Alt dumbell curls:
35x9
35x11
30x14


----------



## Fade (Nov 4, 2003)

*11/4/03
Quads and calves*


_Quads_

Squats:
315x10
315x10
315x10
365x5
365x5
315x10

Leg ext:
stack 260x20
260x20
260x10


_Calves_

Donkey raises:
Stack 400x25
400x20
400x15

Seated calf raises:
70x11
70x14
70x10

Standing calf raises:
90x20
90x12


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2003)

these are the kind of weights that will make you the perfect choice for being in the _dollhouse_


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2003)

Having women undress me for their pleasure. What a hell.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Fade looking at your workout it appears your legs are your strong point. Good work bro, your workouts look great.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 12, 2003)

Just saw your pictures:

You look great.

Plus, after seeing you in person, knowing that you took a lay-off from training, you definitely have spectacular genetics.

You're going to be a fucking monster


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Just saw your pictures:
> 
> You look great.
> ...


Thanks Dante.

I've gained about 9 pounds after 2.5 weeks of training. Hopefully I get to monster status in a couple months.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Lookin thick you hottie you


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

If that (and I think it is) is a recent pic of you Fade,,, Damn bro, your doing awesome!!!  Ya gotta love that muscle memory huu?  My muscle memory seems to be getting amnisia all of a sudden. (just kidding. my workouts are still going great also).  Keep up the good work bro and hopefully that ankle of yours doesn't give you anymore problems.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

another slacker..where the fuq are your work outs, pal?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 1, 2003)

I think he forgot what a workout was


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Helloooo  Hello  Anyone in here...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

well, we are here..but not the owner..the SLACKER!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Let's raid the joint while he's gone.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

there is some sort of reality model show on TV right now, I am not watching it, but it is on the other side of the room, there is one..man, she looks FAKE!
you know, the plastic look? Eye brows too thin? etc?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry i didnt follow you up on that one B...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2003)

Fade, first of all hello to you and butterfly.....I've missed you guys a lot.

Secondly, you took that first pic "front" on my birthday.....how sweet of you!!!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS
Fitgirl


----------

